# idioticon



## daeman (Oct 8, 2011)

Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον:

2. *Weird Words: Idioticon*/ˌɪdɪˈəʊtᵻk(ə)n/ 

If you came across this word in these internet times without knowing what it means, you might guess it refers to an image whose purpose is to flag something online as stupid or witless. No such marker exists, though if it did it would surely not lack application.

It does come from the same ancient source as _idiot_. In Latin, an _idiota_ was an ignorant or uneducated person, but not necessarily a fool or mentally inadequate. In classical Greek, _idios_ referred to something private, hence _idiotikos_ for a private person (the sense is still around in modern Greek; for example, _idiotiko scholeio_ is a private school). _Idios_ could also refer to somebody with his own ideas and ways of living, which survives in our _idiosyncrasy_ and _idiosyncratic_.

In Greek, _idiotikos_ could also mean ignorant or uneducated; its neuter singular _idiotikon_ was taken into Latin after the classical period in this sense. In the eighteenth century German scholars used it for a dictionary of a dialect or a minority language — the view that they were barbarous tongues spoken only by the unschooled was still very powerful. Early examples included the _Idioticon Frisicum_, the _Idioticon Hambergense_ and the _Idioticon Prussicum_. Later it became a standard German word, spelled _Idiotikon_.

_Idioticon_ appeared in English in the early nineteenth century in the same sense but has always been extremely rare.
I often wished for a Bronx idioticon and a Yiddish dictionary to clarify some of the words.
_Sydney Morning Herald, 6 Jul. 1996._​​

Λοιπόν, καμιά ιδέα πώς να το πούμε αυτό το εικονίδιο;



Ορίστε και μια ιδιωτεικόνα, εκτός αν προτιμήσουμε άλλη από τη συλλογή.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 8, 2011)

Πιο καθωσπρέπει: αγνοοδείκτης, αδαοδείκτης

Πιο χύμα: ηλιθιοδείκτης, βλακόμετρο


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2011)

Για το βλακό_μετρο_ έχω μια αντίρρηση, γιατί το εικονίδιο έχει μάλλον ποιοτική παρά ποσοτική διάσταση, εκτός αν καθιερώσουμε και διαβαθμίσεις.

αυτισμεικόνα


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2011)

Χαζεικονίδιο.


----------



## Themis (Oct 8, 2011)

Βλακίδιο, βλακονίδιο.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2011)

Themis said:


> βλακονίδιο


Θεϊκό!


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2011)

Να πάμε λοιπόν, μ’ ένα σμπάρο, δυο κωθώνια τρυγόνια;

*idioticon* [ɪdɪ'əʊtɪkən] _noun_
1. [from Greek _ιδιωτικόν_] a dictionary of a dialect or a minority language = *λεξικό τοπικού ιδιώματος ή διαλέκτου, ιδιωματολόγιο*
2. [from _idiot + icon_] an image whose purpose is to flag something online as stupid or witless = *βλακονίδιο, βλακόμουτρο*​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2011)

Το βλακονίδιον είναι βλακών ίδιον (σόρι, δεν άντεξα με τέτοια ασίστ!)


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2011)

Να επεκτείνω λίγο το νήμα;

emeticon: :drool: η εμετεικών

demonicon: :devil: η δαιμονεικών

chillicon:  το τσιλεικονίδιο

dysemoticon:  το δυστυχεικονίδιο

demeriticon: :down: το ονείδιο

coolicon: :up: το τσιλικονίδιο

zazulicon: :angel: το ζαζουλικόν


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 8, 2011)

Άριστο! Να περαστεί αμέσως στους κανόνες του φόρουμ παρακαλώ πολύ! :-D


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2011)

daeman said:


> chillicon:  το τσιλεικονίδιο
> coolicon: :up: το τσιλικονίδιο


Εδώ θέλουμε λίγη δουλίτσα ακόμη... :devil:


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εδώ θέλουμε λίγη δουλίτσα ακόμη... :devil:


 
Αυτό είπα κι εγώ στο δαιμόνιό μου, αυτό όμως μου αντέταξε πως αυτά δεν τα λέμε, τα γράφουμε, τα ζωγραφίζουμε ή μάλλον τα κοτσάρουμε. blushicon :blush:, ουχί μπλαζεικών :glare:


Εδιτ: μ' αυτά και μ' εκείνα, ξέχασα να εγκρίνω πανηγυρικά τη λεξιπλασία του Θέμη με ένα επικροτίδιον :clap:


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2011)

Εκτός από το βλακονίδιο, επειδή μιλάμε για φατσούλες, και για (ακόμη) πιο χαλαρά συμφραζόμενα, από την ιδέα του Αζιμούθιου παραπάνω για το βλακόμετρο, το _βλακόμουτρο_ ή το να-σε-κάψω-Γιάννη-να-σ'-αλείψω-μέλι _βλακομουτράκι_.


----------

